# FOUND: Werner Paddle on the Filter Plant; Poudre



## Lisa (Jul 11, 2005)

*Found Paddle on the Poudre*

Josh - I left you a voice mail - I think that the paddle is mine. If you didn't recieve the message let me know . Thanks, Lisa


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Lisa, I got your message, but erased it before I got your number. Sorry about getting back to you so late. I dont remember if you said that you lost it on saturday or sunday. I found the paddle on saturday. There was no hint of any name or poggies on it. Let me know when you lost yours.

Josh


----------



## Lisa (Jul 11, 2005)

*Found Paddle on the Poudre*

Thanks Josh. Yeah I didn't lose mine until Sunday - so the one you found must not have been mine. I'll post a new "Lost" messsge in the hopes someone may have found it - since my phone number or at least my name should still be legible. Thanks for getting back to me.
Lisa


----------

